# Azeroth rdta



## MoneymanVape (12/8/16)

Hi, any local vendors gettting the Azeroth rdta by coil art in?
Sorry struggling to upload pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno (15/8/16)

Took the liberty of uploading the pic for you, beautiful RDTA, can't wait to get my hands on this one


----------



## Kaizer (15/8/16)

For the HORDE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

